# Feral Dragon Rp [SFW]



## KageKamonohashi (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey everyone! I'm currently looking for a few rp partners to do some SFW feral dragon rps (or drake or human if you prefer). I just ask that my partner type in the third person and at least try to write a few sentences per post. You don't have to be an amazing writer, but it makes it hard for me to put effort into posts when it doesn't seem like my partner is as well. I also don't mind working with you if you aren't comfortable with writing longer posts. I'm not a professional, but I can give a few pointers. 

Anyways, I rather not give too many details about the rp itself, because I love the amnesia mechanic, so essentially your character would wake up with no recollection of anything that happened, and the plot would be to figure out what's going on. So I'm not going to describe the details here unless you really want to know... then you can DM me. I WILL describe the world and races below, however.

~ ~ ~

Few things match the beauty of the sun rising over the western sea. With the land divided between the three races, the light is a welcome change from the continual darkness this world seems to be in. Granted, it's not like much has happened. There is peace for the time being, but tensions are high between the dragons, the drakes, and the humans. Even tensions between individuals of the same species themselves seem to run high. Human villages and towns have been very independent and unification seemed to be the last thing on their mind up until late. It's unclear what sparked their desire to start to come together, but rumors have spread of certain towns and villages talking of alliances. Normally that wouldn't be of much concern, humans were weak creatures. Their flesh was soft, their claws virtually nonexistent, their sense of smell and sight absolutely dismal... but what they lack in natural ability, they more than make up for with their numbers and ingenuity. Humans are alchemists, engineers, and inventors; they take from nature and use what they find to cover their natural weaknesses. Never underestimate them. They're like cockroaches: annoying, but inevitably harmless until they grow into large numbers. With talks of alliances between humans, many of the dragons and drakes are beginning to worry.

Unlike humans, the drakes are much less of a concern. They are smaller in number - the smallest population of the three races actually - and they have almost all congregated in the wasteland to the north. They are relatively small in size, matching about the height and build of a large dog, but they are quick and agile. They have claws and scales, similar to dragons, which aid in their defenses and ability to hunt. In fact, they are almost identical to dragons save for their size and their lack of wings. However, their agility and speed are not the only things keeping them at the top of the food chain. They have a natural affinity for magic: specifically fire and ice magic and light and shadow magic, which certainly help in the frozen wastelands. Their dull-colored scales also help to provide some natural camouflaged in many environments and helps strike a contrast between the last of the species.

The strengths of the other two main species don't even come close to comparing to those of the last. Dragons possess the brute strength that surpasses any other. They vary in sizes, but tend to average around that of a large horse. They also possess the affinity for magic, and have the same natural armor as drakes, but they have no reason to hide. Their colors are vibrant and easy to spot, even at night. If they were to unify, there is no reason why they would not be able to rule the humans and drakes. Unfortunately, a dragon's flight is everything, and very few dragons would be willing to give up their identity in their individual flight to unify with others. Families and flights range in sizes from four dragons to twenty or more, but it's rare to see large flights.

Overall, the threat of mutual destruction has been enough to keep the three races at peace in this beautiful land. But there have been rumors of shifts in power, of unification, and of pending war. It's unclear which way this will turn, but the entirety of the land is unstable. Only one thing is clear. Peace won't last for long.


----------



## Luminouscales (Oct 19, 2020)

Is anyone else up for this RP already? Or, conversely, is this standalone, without others?


----------



## KageKamonohashi (Oct 19, 2020)

I had originally planned it to be one on one, but I wouldn't be opposed to making this a group rp. I have one other person interested so far.


----------



## Luminouscales (Oct 20, 2020)

KageKamonohashi said:


> I had originally planned it to be one on one, but I wouldn't be opposed to making this a group rp. I have one other person interested so far.


I'm fine with either, really. If you'd be more comfortable one or one, or the other person would like this grouped, then I can fit in as preferred.


----------



## KageKamonohashi (Oct 20, 2020)

I can make either work. The other player prefers discord though, so do you have a discord? Or do you rp here or somewhere else? You can DM me for my discord if you have one.


----------



## Kora2001 (Oct 20, 2020)

The other person here. I'm fine with either too, but I don't hide I would like to try a group roleplay since I've been never doing something like that before ^^


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Quite interesting! I like this plot, and I am indeed intrigued, but I only RP using this place. Would that be an issue?


----------



## KageKamonohashi (Oct 21, 2020)

No, I don't think that would be an issue. I could set up a new thread to do the rp if you want to join a group rp.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

KageKamonohashi said:


> No, I don't think that would be an issue. I could set up a new thread to do the rp if you want to join a group rp.


Of course! Sounds quite fun!


----------



## KageKamonohashi (Oct 21, 2020)

Great, I'll make a new thread and post some more details of the world. If you want to DM me to know more about anything, feel free to!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

KageKamonohashi said:


> Great, I'll make a new thread and post some more details of the world. If you want to DM me to know more about anything, feel free to!


Sure thing pal! I'll be sure to!


----------



## KageKamonohashi (Oct 21, 2020)

RP Link:


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/rp-shift-of-power.1670580/


----------

